# Hello from Holmes County, Ohio!



## Amy Goatress

Hi,

I live in the heart of Amish Country! We raise Mini-Nubian goats.


----------



## KW Farms

Welcome to TGS!!! :wave: I took a trip to the East Coast....went to Amish country...It is really peaceful and gorgeous out there!!


----------



## kelebek

Hello :wave: from Idaho!

Glad to have you here!


----------



## Sonrise Farm

Hello from Idaho . . .2? :leap:


----------



## Amy Goatress

Thanks for the welcome.

KW: It is a gorgeous place to live, it's like being on vacation, there's a lot of stuff to do in Amsih Country!


----------



## Sonrise Farm

oooohhhh . . . my imaginary boyfriend lives in Holmes County, Ohio . . . :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats

Amy Goatress..........welcome :wave:


----------



## liz

Welcome from SW PA!! Hope you like it here, we have tons of fun with our goaties :greengrin: 

I have family in Minerva and Amanda.......How far are you from there?


----------



## Amy Goatress

That's not too far from us I don't think Liz.


----------



## greatcashmeres

Oh Amy, so glad you are here. :wink: Your blog is looking great!


----------



## Amy Goatress

Thank you Laura and thanks for stopping by my blog, I think I know you from another goat forum.


----------



## redneck_acres

That's the first thing I thought when I saw the title of your thread! I have been into reading an Amish book series for about a year + now. I would love some day to go and visit Pennsylvania or Ohio. In the books Holmes County is mentioned quite often. I've also heard of goats mentioned in the books to. I wonder if Ohio has more of the New Order Amish whereas I bet Pennsylvania has mainly Old order.


----------



## Amy Goatress

Holmes County, Ohio is the world's most popular place for Amish people right now though! I just finished a book about Amish people right here in Holmes County, Ohio, I love living here in Holmes County, Ohio, have only been living here for 11 years though,there are a few goat farms around but it's mainly horses, cows, pigs, and sheep though, it is hard to come by a good goat vet around here anymore they only do small animals anymore there are a few that just do horses and cows, our vet bought a practice that we used in the past to a town that I grew up in, that's 45 minutes away.


----------



## Di

Welcome from central PA, lots of Amish here too.


----------



## Amy Goatress

I know PA has a lot of Amish but there seems to be more here in Holmes County, Ohio though since we know a couple that are ex-Amish now and he said there's alot of Amish community here in Holmes County, Ohio than anywhere else in the world though and we have a Missionary that most of his support comes from Amish and Mennonites here in Holmes County.


----------



## alyssa_romine

That sounds really cool! Welcome to TGS!!!!


----------



## Amy Goatress

Thanks Alyssa.


----------



## capriola-nd

My mom and I also visited Amish Country! Let's see. . . . can't remember the town we were in. Warren?? Somewhere near there. . . . I can't remember it was a while ago. In 2004, my mom's sister was hit by a tree and is now quadruplegic w/ brain damage.  It's very sad. :tears: My mom, grandparents, and aunts visited her many times and I went along one time. I can't remember where we stayed though but it was near Amish Country - we ate at one of the restaurants where they served homecooked, DELICIOUS food! Oh, it was so wonderful! :drool:


----------



## Amy Goatress

How neat Olivia, that's so sad about your Aunt though. My Mom and I picked up a buckling in Warren, Ohio though which is like 2-3 hours away from us though. There is alot of Amish restaurants around here that have yummy home cooked meals that we go to every once in awhile.


----------



## alyssa_romine

That is so sad Olivia! :tears:


----------



## FarmGirl18

Hi Amy! Welcome to The Goat Spot!


----------



## Amy Goatress

Hi Bethany,

Thank you!


----------



## FancyAppy

I love mini nubians . They are hard to find here. I hope you post tons of pics of your herd.


----------



## redneck_acres

A friend of mine raises mini nubians, her website is http://www.echohillsfarm.com . Although I am not a huge fan of Nubians in general I do have to say there are definately a few nice looking ones out there-especially in the mini nubians. They are the easiest mini breed to find around here. I used to raise Mini Oberhaslis-but it was so hard to find people local to buy them that I figured i'd be better off just having a standard sized breed.


----------



## Amy Goatress

Briana,

We bought a buck and a doe a couple years ago from Danette Hackman actually, LOL!

FancyAppy,

I have some pictures of a couple of our Mini-Nubians that I took on October 13, 2008 that I can post, it's of mother/daughter.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm

Hey saying hi from here in Ohio also.


----------



## Amy Goatress

Thanks Pygmygoatgirl.


----------

